
Claims on contested holdings in Cuba - bootload
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2015/11/u_s_claims_in_cuba_the_strange_battle_that_is_exciting_speculators_and_could.html
======
refurb
Wow, this guy's bias is really showing.

 _Young Cubans—well-educated and healthy, thanks to the communist
system—comprise an attractive workforce._

 _The scent of predatory capitalism wafted through the air._

It's amazing how some people will completely ignore a brutal dictatorship if
other things align with their agenda.

~~~
brownbat
Hitchens talks in "Letters to a Young Contrarian" about being a young
communist, and actually working with some of those forming the government in
Cuba.

They said, "our revolution will be different, our people will be free. We will
even allow satire, on all but one topic."

Hitchens: "Oh? What topic is that?"

Communists: "Why, the government, of course!"

Thus began his disillusionment...

~~~
kentrado
A communist government is a bit like an anarchist government, innit?

